# aux_get() problem

## Warg

Hej,

Jag får följande fel, och fler med mig visst, och undrar vad jag skall göra

>>> Updating Portage cache... / 

aux_get(): (0) Error in app-emulation/pose-3.5 ebuild. 

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug) 

...done!

Tips

Tack/Warg

----------

## frippz

Låter som om ebuilden är felskriven. Har du checkat i övriga forumet om folk som har liknande problem och som funnit svar?

----------

## Warg

Tack Levi. Jag harvarit runt och tittat och frågat men inte hittat/fått något bra svar. Jag undrar också lite varför denna app-emulation/pose-3.5 finns med i "plain" installationsversionen av stage 3? Behöver inte denna plam os emulering nu när jag bara vill få det att fungera.

----------

## frippz

Vad har du för USE-variabler i /etc/make.conf?

----------

## Warg

Tack Levi, kag rensade den och började om från början och har nu fått igång kärnan och håller på med att installera Gnome.

/Warg

----------

## frippz

Trevligt att höra!  :Smile: 

Du fick aldrig reda på exakt vad felet var?

----------

## Warg

Nej, tyvärr. Jag har försökt installera 4 gånger innan det gick vägen och har fått olika problem olika gånger. Mina egna typo etc kan ju ligga bakom. Svårt att säga något när det är reproducerabara fel. 

Tack alla men nu fungerar det fint. Gäller att börja administrera det hela.

Jag har lyckats att få in Mozilla och OpenOffice(bin). /Warg

----------

## frippz

Då ska vi se om du åker på den ökända pajade-fonter-och-menyer-buggen i OpenOffice sen då...!  :Wink: 

Lycka till!

----------

